# HELP! Famous people Ray Hunt trained



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

I need this asap. Who did Ray Hunt train?


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

Buck Brannaman, Pat Hooks, Tom Curtain, Bryan Neubert, Joe Wolter, Pat Parelli , Martin Black, to name a few (some of these guys spent far more time with him than others, plenty claim to be his progeny when they actually went to 3 clinics and proclaimed themselves trainers) Martin Black was his Son in Law. RIP Ray


----------

